# Norton Refuses To Update.



## Cion (Aug 14, 2008)

Before you say 'Get another anti-virus'; Buying an anti-virus has made my partner insanely proud of 'doing something computer-y'. So, I'd rather keep it. (And it was expensive).

So, you see, I've had Norton for maybe... 6 months? And it came to the time to first update. But it does nothing. The update will open when I first boot up my computer, and if I leave it, it'll look for updates for 12+ hours(after which I turn the computer off), and do nothing.

I've also tried closing it, and re-opening, but it just says 'no connection to the internet'. And as you can see, I have internet.

Ah, also, ever since this update, EVERY time I try to ctrlaltdel something, it blocks it. I know how to get it back, but even when I close it and immediatly try to open it, it will give the same error.

I'm kind of at my wit's end with this antivirus. A tad of help with be appreciated.

Thank you.<3


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd probably consider uninstalling it, then running the Norton Removal Tool.

Next, reinstall it, and I suspect it'll update properly.


----------

